# Looking for labour job in perth



## saralee (Oct 18, 2010)

hi im new in this forum and im looking for labour job in perth.

Skills
• All aspects of aluminium fabrication.
• Glass cutting skills.
• Computer literate Hardware and Software
• Ability to work as a laboratory Assistant

I have worked in mostly factory environments. Various types including glass , fabrication, Saw user instruction, mirror manufacturing . sliding robes , shower screens ,roller door manufacturing and distribution.
My TAFE qualifications include minor certificates in laboratory assistant and electronics.
My main hobbies including swimming and computer repair.

(no worry about visa/sponsorship, im already a citizen, male/35/perth - WA)


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Mate, try recruitment agencies such as Ready Workforce or Adecco. These guys will be able to find work for you. Register with them (it is preferable that you see them in person) and ask for their help.


----------

